
Visionary Mathematician Vladimir Voevodsky Dies at 51 - Bootvis
https://www.quantamagazine.org/visionary-mathematician-vladimir-voevodsky-dies-at-51-20171011
======
Bootvis
In previous threads, there was speculation about the cause of death. The
article states that according to his former wife the cause of death was an
aneurism.

